# PCGH.de: Musik-Downloads weiter auf dem Vormarsch



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## IDontLoveYou (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich frag mich wie hoch die Dunkelziffer immer noch ist, gibt's da zahlen?
Ich muss mir nur meine Schule angucken, _keiner_ kauft MP3s, wenn dann nur die CDs von den absoluten Lieblingsbands. Der Prozentsatz der "illegalen" Dateien wird sicher bei über 99 liegen.

Wie viele Leute protzen nicht mit ihren vollen 500-GB-Festplatten, die voll mit Filmen und Musik sind? 5 bis 10000 MP3s sind da echt keine Seltenheit.

Ich unterstütze "illegale" Downloads natürlich in keinster Weise, aber welcher Depp kauft sich seine MP3s (mit meist minderer Qualität) für überzogene Preise in komplizierten Onlineshops? Wenn ich mir die MP3s schon nicht auf Torrents oder Direkt-Download-Seiten runterlade, dann hör ich mir sie halt bei Myspace oder vor allem Last.fm an.

Die Musikindustrie hat den Anschluss ohnehin verpasst. Ich sehe keinen Unterschied darin, meine Musik an Freunde oder jedermann zu verteilen.

Edit: Und kommt mir bitte keiner mit "Was würdest du machen, wenn einer deine eigene Musik verteilt statt verkauft?" Sowas ist irrwitzig. Wer mit sowas "nicht rechnet" ist etwas beschränkt, dazu zähle ich jetzt zB auch EA nach ihren letzten Entwicklungen.


----------



## mjx (6. Oktober 2008)

ich lad persönlich selber im iTunes Music Store mit meiner Visa, is schon geiles Ding. Da lädt man ein Lied für 0.99 Euro und ein Album für 9,99 Euro 

Ausserdem hat man da seine Musik gleich zur Hand mit nur einem Klick, kann jedem nur raten sich hier die Lieder zu kaufen. Schnell, Billig und einfach geniale Qualität. 

und wenn man halt kein Geld hat, dann gibts da wirklich myspace oder last.fm


----------



## CentaX (6. Oktober 2008)

Ach, das ist wieder so eine News, die ihr nur geschrieben habt, um mal wieder Schleichwerbung einzubringen...
Ey hallo, wir wissen jetzt, dass ihr Partner von Nowdio und Crytek seid, das müsst ihr uns nicht jeden Tag aufs neue klarmachen!


----------



## MomentInTime (6. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ihr mich fragt, sind jene Kunden von Musik-Downloadportalen die
Früchte der Volksverdummung. Teuer Geld in einer Höhe hinblättern, als
wenn man sich umgerechnet richtige CDs kauft, bloß OHNE Eigentumssicherheit
(Stichwort: Computer-Crash), OHNE Booklet, OHNE CD-Qualität - hört mal
über eine gute Anlage (z.b. das Creative GigaWorks s750) zu erst einen
320 kbit-Mp3-Song, und legt DANN die richtige CD rein und hört den selben
Track zum Vergleich von der CD; euch würden die Schuppen von den
Augen fallen - und teilweise noch immer OHNE Souveränität über die
erworbenen Produkte (Stichwort: DRM). Leute, mal im Ernst. Wie KANN man nur ? 

Auch wenn Musik-Downloadportale steigende Umsätze zu verzeichnen
haben, bezweifel' ich, dass sie eine lange Lebensdauer haben werden.
Warum ? Weil das ganze Konzept der Musik-Downloadportale gegen eines
der fundamentalen Naturgesetze des I-nets verstößt:
All datas for free - alle Daten sind frei im Sinne von kostenlos.
Dies ist kein Ausdruck von grundsätzlicher Zahlungsunwilligkeit, es erfordert
lediglich, dass man sich mit diesem Naturgesetz arrangiert. Wie geht das ?
 Musik online vertreiben und dennoch Geld verdienen ?
In i-net-tauglichen Vertriebsmodellen muss man dem User mehr
Souveränität einräumen; etwa durch Spendenportale. Die Nine Inch Nails
habens vorgemacht, Radiohead sind nachgezogen, und auch einige andere
Interpreten haben schon den Braten gerochen und sich von der Musik-Industrie
abgewendet. Die braucht kein Mensch mehr; die Musik-Industrie ist heutzutage
so sinnvoll wie 200 Landarbeiter in der Landwirtschaft statt eines Traktors.


----------



## aurionkratos (6. Oktober 2008)

IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> zu erst einen
> 320 kbit-Mp3-Song, und legt DANN die richtige CD rein und hört den selben
> Track zum Vergleich von der CD



Bei 320 kbit/s sollte ein normaler Mensch bei einer noch so guten Anlage keinen Unterschied hören.
Das Problem ist allerdings, dass die meisten Online-Shops nur 128kbit/s oder maximal 192kbit/s anbieten.


----------



## MomentInTime (6. Oktober 2008)

aurionkratos schrieb:


> Bei 320 kbit/s sollte ein normaler Mensch bei einer noch so guten Anlage keinen Unterschied hören.



Ja genau, das bekommt man in der Theorie viel zu hören.
Ungeklärt bleibt hingegen welche Parameter diesen Äußerungen zugrunde liegen;
wie heißt es noch so schön ? Trau' keiner Statistik, die du nicht selbst
gefälscht hast. Meine persönliche praktische Erfahrung zu dem Thema ist,
dass meine akustische Wahrnehmung durch Mp3s schon so degeneriert
war, dass ich gar nicht mehr gehört habe, wie platt und detaillos Mp3s
eigentlich klingen. Wie sollte ich auch ? Ich hab' mich dran gewöhnt ! Erst
mit der Zeit als ich regelmäßig CDs über eine gute Anlage hörte, hab' ich
erst so richtig bewusst wahrgenommen was der klangliche Unterschied
zwischen einer Mp3 und der Original-CD ist.
Fakt ist, dass durch die Mp3-Kompression - und wenn sie noch so "hochwertig" ist -
Daten von der CD schlichtweg verloren gehen. Und an dieser Stelle sollte
 man sich fragen, ob das überhaupt noch sein muss.
Früher, als die HHDs klein und die I-net-Zugänge im Vergleich zu heute
ziemlich schmal geraten waren, war die Mp3 DIE Lösung, um große Mengen
an Musik digital anzuhäufen und über die neuen Vertriebswege des I-nets zu
vertreiben und verfügbar zu machen. Zumindest war so der Stand um die
Jahrtausendwende. Nun sind jedoch fast 10 Jahre seitdem vergangen.
Die ISDN-Zugänge sind 6 Mbit-DSL-Zugängen und 16 Mbit-DSL2-Zugängen
gewichen, die 64 GB-HDDs sind 1 TB-HDDs mit SATA-Anbindungen gewichen.
Worauf ich hinaus will ist, dass die technologischen Restriktionen von damals,
welche die Mp3 so attraktiv machten, schon längst passé sind.
Die Industrie hört es nicht gerne, weil damit Umstellungen verbunden sind, und
ignoriert es, aber die Halbwertzeit der Mp3 ist schon längst überschritten.
Man muss Musik nicht mehr beschneiden, um sie im großen Stil zu
vertreiben und zu besitzen. Es gibt schon seit mindestens 6 Jahren
verlustfreie Audioformate wie Ape und flac, mit denen man seine
CD-Sammlung 1:1 bitgenau auf dem PC sichern kann. Solche Audioformate
sind wie WinRAR für die Musikwelt: 50%-ige Kompression, aber kein
Datenverlust; nach dem Entpacken (übernehmen entsprechende Player wie
foobar2000) hat man die Datei in ihrer ursprünglichen Form vor sich.
Was man bei der ganzen Diskussion noch bedenken sollte ist, dass
das "Mutter-Medium" an sich, die CD, selbst auch schon total veraltet ist.
Stichwort: SACD. Die SACD ist der Nachfolger der CD, ist schon 10 Jahre
alt, und konnte sich aufgrund des fehlenden Supports, der Geldgier und der
Paranoia der Musik-Industrie nie richtig etablieren. Heute ist die SACD ein
bedeutungsloses Nischenprodukt, das man nicht mal über den PC abspielen
kann. Es ist eigentlich unnötig, zu erwähnen, dass die SACD klanglich die
CD in den Schatten stellt, aber der Vollständigkeit halber seien hier mal
einige Veränderungen angesprochen: Echte Mehrkanal-Ausgabe, höhere
digitale Auflösung des Audiosignals, deutlich erweiterter Dynamikumfang,
kein Downsampling mehr, um nur einige Veränderungen zu nennen.
Um die Sache etwas abzukürzen: Heutzutage ist die Audio-CD an sich
schon eine klangliche Einschränkung; analog dazu ist die Mp3 die klangliche
Einschränkung der Einschränkung. 
Du hast angeführt, dass das eigentliche Problem ist, dass das Mp3-Format
nicht ausgeschöpft wird, sondern noch immer hauptsächlich lediglich
128 kbit- und 192 kbit-Mp3s vertrieben werden; wie bereits ausführlich
angesprochen ist dies nicht das Hauptproblem, sondern lediglich eine
Verschärfung des Problems (Die Einschränkung, der Einschränkung, der
Einschränkung !  ). Es stellt sich jedoch grundsätzlich die Frage:
Warum überhaupt noch Mp3 ?


----------



## Harlekin (6. Oktober 2008)

IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Teuer Geld in einer Höhe hinblättern, als
> wenn man sich umgerechnet richtige CDs kauft,


Beim preis gebe ich dir Recht. Der ist für das Gebotene wohl zu teuer. Immerhin sparen die sich einen ziemlichen Kostenrattenschwanz bei der Dirstribution und Produktion.



> OHNE CD-Qualität - hört mal
> über eine gute Anlage (z.b. das Creative GigaWorks s750) zu erst einen
> 320 kbit-Mp3-Song, und legt DANN die richtige CD rein und hört den selben
> Track zum Vergleich von der CD; euch würden die Schuppen von den
> Augen fallen -


Möglich, muss aber nicht sein.
Außerdem hat nicht jeder eine Anlage, bei der der Unterschied so deutlich werden kann. Zumal die Verwaltung von .mp3 Dateien schon etwas Ressourcenschonender ist. 
Außerdem gibts ja verlustfreie Verfahren, die die Anbieter immerhin unterstützen könnten, wenn sie denn wollten...



> und teilweise noch immer OHNE Souveränität über die
> erworbenen Produkte (Stichwort: DRM). Leute, mal im Ernst. Wie KANN man nur ?


Ja, naja... es gibt ja mittlerweile schon einige O-Shops mit DRM freier Musik. Auch von den Majors. Das setzt sich jetzt nach und nach durch.



> Weil das ganze Konzept der Musik-Downloadportale gegen eines
> der fundamentalen Naturgesetze des I-nets verstößt:
> All datas for free - alle Daten sind frei im Sinne von kostenlos.


Echt? Von dem Naturgesetz hab ich noch nichts gehört. Dass es viele gerne so hätten ist eine andere Sache. Dass man sich deswegen dem Beugen muss sehe ich aber nicht...



> In i-net-tauglichen Vertriebsmodellen muss man dem User mehr
> Souveränität einräumen; etwa durch Spendenportale. Die Nine Inch Nails
> habens vorgemacht, Radiohead sind nachgezogen,


Das klappte aber auch zum Teil nur, weils eben was radikal neues war. Wenn das die breite Masse an Musikern machen würde, würden die weniger bekommen als jetzt.



> die Musik-Industrie ist heutzutage
> so sinnvoll wie 200 Landarbeiter in der Landwirtschaft statt eines Traktors.


Sehe ich ähnlich. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass es schon sinnvoll ist, wenn man jemanden hat, der sich um die Organisation (also das drum herum) kümmert.


----------



## MomentInTime (6. Oktober 2008)

Harlekin schrieb:


> Möglich, muss aber nicht sein.
> Außerdem hat nicht jeder eine Anlage, bei der der Unterschied so deutlich werden kann. Zumal die Verwaltung von .mp3 Dateien schon etwas Ressourcenschonender ist.



Wie gesagt, wozu das Ressourcenschonen ?
Damit man 82 % seiner 1 TB-HDD frei hat ?



Harlekin schrieb:


> Außerdem gibts ja verlustfreie Verfahren, die die Anbieter immerhin unterstützen könnten, wenn sie denn wollten...



Jopp, ganz genau.



Harlekin schrieb:


> Echt? Von dem Naturgesetz hab ich noch nichts gehört. Dass es viele gerne so hätten ist eine andere Sache. Dass man sich deswegen dem Beugen muss sehe ich aber nicht...



Natürlich muss man das nicht, aber dann braucht man sich auch nicht wundern,
wenn seine Geschäftsmodelle nicht auf breite Akzeptanz und Achtung der breiten Masse stoßen.



Harlekin schrieb:


> Das klappte aber auch zum Teil nur, weils eben was radikal neues war. Wenn das die breite Masse an Musikern machen würde, würden die weniger bekommen als jetzt.



Das seh' ich anders. Es ist ja kein Geheimnis, dass Musiker von Labels nur
einen Bruchteil des Umsatzes erhalten - ganz im Gegenteil zu einem
Vertriebsmodell wie einem Spendenportal, in dem 100 % der Erlöse beim
Künstler ankommen. Das macht VIEL aus. Ich bin zu faul, nachzuschauen,
wie viel Künstler denn nun genau von Labels erhalten, aber ich würd' mal
schätzen, dass ein Künstler, der bei einem Musik-Label unter Vertrag ist,
mindestens 10 Alben verkaufen müsste, um den Betrag für sich zu
erwirtschaften, den ein freier Künstler durch eine 9,99 € Spende verdienen
würde.
Bei einem Spendenportal als Vertriebsmodell würden schon 1000 Fans
reichen, dass der entsprechende Künstler von seiner Kunst leben kann und
in etwa so viel wie ein normaler Arbeitnehmer verdient. Und das sind recht
überschaubare Dimensionen, die keinesfalls nur für die ganz großen Musiker
wie Madonna drin sind. So ein Vertriebsmodell ist natürlich radikal, aber
würde gleichzeitig auch endlich ein Ausweg aus dem Hypen von
untalentierten "Künstlern" sein, die so gar keine Ahnung von Musik haben.



Harlekin schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass es schon sinnvoll ist, wenn man jemanden hat, der sich um die Organisation (also das drum herum) kümmert.



Natürlich ist es angenehm, aber kein Grundbedürfnis. Wer weiß ? Vielleicht
sieht in der Zukunft das Beruf(ung)sbild des Musikers auch das Fach
"Musik-Management" im Studium vor. Das ist nichts unübliches, Architekten
haben ja auch im Studium die Fächer "Bau-Management" und "Baurecht" .


----------



## Harlekin (6. Oktober 2008)

IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wozu das Ressourcenschonen ?
> Damit man 82 % seiner 1 TB-HDD frei hat ?


Naja... ich lager meine Mucke auf ner 250GB Platte.
Klar, die hat auch noch massig Platz, aber ich hab möglichst gerne meine ganze Musik auf meinem MP3- Player. Und das, aus Gründen der Redundanz, gerne in gleicher Qualität.
Problem atm ist eben, dass ich so oder so mehr Musik habe, als auf meinen 20GB Player passt.


----------



## bierchen (6. Oktober 2008)

IDontLoveYou schrieb:


> Die Musikindustrie hat den Anschluss ohnehin verpasst. Ich sehe keinen Unterschied darin, meine Musik an Freunde oder jedermann zu verteilen.


Dann bin ich so freundlich und teile Dir den Unterschied mit: Das eine ist legal, das andere illegal. 

@IronheadHaynes: Offenbar bist Du audiophil, einer unter wenigen. Und genau deswegen, also weil die Mehrheit der Konsumenten den Unterschied zwischen der CD-Qualität und der auf 192kBit/s komprimierten MP3-Datei keinen Unterschied hören, haben sie überhaupt keinen Grund, sich von dem liebgewonnen Format loszusagen.


----------

